# Omega 3 and fish oil supplements?



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

My mom and I have been researching diets high in omega 3 fatty acids and are looking to include fish oil supplements in our diets to help improve our health. We've looked around a lot and so far we like this brand the best.

After all of this research, I'm wondering if fish oil is a good thing to be adding to Basil's diet. From what I understand, omega 3 is really important in the human diet, but is it equally important in a canine diet? The main reason we're considering this diet for us is because we're trying to control problems caused by inflammation, and Basil DOES seem to have allergies to grains and general itchiness, which is an inflammation issue. We've also found that this can help out mentally, such as anxiety (Like Basil's SA). 

Is fish oil something I should be adding to his diet? And about how much should an 18ish pound dog need daily? Anybody else have any experience with fish oil supplements and their dogs? Also, what about switching his kibble to one with fish as the main protein? He's currently on TOTW Wetlands, what about switching him to the fish variety of TOTW?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Fish oil is an excellent supplement to add to your dog's diet. You can use the human kind, but I prefer to buy either capsules or liquid made especially for dogs because the dosage is usually spelled out for you using the dog's weight. And with little dogs, a bottle of "dog" fish oil lasts a long time, so becomes relatively inexpensive. Some I like are Grizzly Salmon Oil, SeaPet, Springtime, Inc.'s 3-6-9 softgels, Lipiderm and NaturVet Omega gel caps. There are many good ones on the market to choose from. With the human kind, you could ask your vet (or research on the net) re the dosage per weight. If using softgels, you can feed using pill pockets, cream cheese, p. butter or you can cut off the end of the gelcap and squeeze onto your dog's food. Also, feeding a fish based food would okay, too. Currently, I do feed a fished based food but I'm still giving fish oil to my dogs. It can't hurt.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Part of the reason why we chose that particular brand for us is because of the species of fish (anchovies and sardines) is very high in EPA and DHA, it's molecularly distilled which makes it much safer, and there isn't a ton of filler or extra added. I would probably use this same standard for whatever I give to Basil. Though I'm not opposed to using the liquid variety for Basil, the reason why us humans aren't using it is because it seems icky, lol. I'll take a look at the brands you listed. Thanks again.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I think Nature's Logic makes a liquid Sardine oil for dogs. I've used it in the past, too.


----------



## RichM (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's one with herring, anchovy, mackerel, sardine, salmon and is made for dogs and cats.

http://www.b-naturals.com/bertes-epa-180120-180-capsules-omega3-fish-oil-p-100?cPath=22_23_1


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

RichM said:


> Here's one with herring, anchovy, mackerel, sardine, salmon and is made for dogs and cats.
> 
> http://www.b-naturals.com/bertes-epa-180120-180-capsules-omega3-fish-oil-p-100?cPath=22_23_1


we use quite a few of b-natural products.

lew olson is very big on canine nutrition and health.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

We give fish oil to Libby for environmental allergy prevention, and so far it seems to be helping. We give human capsules to her. Each capsule has 600 combined EPA/DHA, and she gets one a day. She's 35lbs.

If you give Omega 3, it is VERY important to also give vitamin E. The vitamin E is required to metabolize the Omega 3. We also give her human-grade vitamin E - 200 IU per day.

Also, don't give Omega 9 if you are trying to battle inflammation... it can make it worse. Omega 3 and 6 are best, and it must be from fish and not flax as dogs don't metabolize flax Omegas very efficiently.

Here are a couple of websites that I found when researching these vitamins: 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659+1662&aid=666

http://dogaware.com/diet/supplements.html


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all of the info, everybody. I have a question, though. When searching for a brand for us humans, it was important to us that we get a product that is molecularly distilled, to make sure there are no harmful toxins. However, I'm not finding a lot of info about the products made for dogs about being molecularly distilled. Is it common for fish oil suppliments made for pets not to be molecularly distilled?

Squeeker, I too have heard that vitamin E is important to help metabolize Omega 3. The fish oil capsules for humans that we get already has vitamin E included within it, do you think that's adiquate?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Thanks for all of the info, everybody. I have a question, though. When searching for a brand for us humans, it was important to us that we get a product that is molecularly distilled, to make sure there are no harmful toxins. However, I'm not finding a lot of info about the products made for dogs about being molecularly distilled. Is it common for fish oil suppliments made for pets not to be molecularly distilled?
> 
> Squeeker, I too have heard that vitamin E is important to help metabolize Omega 3. The fish oil capsules for humans that we get already has vitamin E included within it, do you think that's adiquate?


we buy mercury free alaskan salmon oil from costco.....it may well meet your standards.

it's extra virgin and cold pressed pure alaskan salmon oil.

it's called pure alaska omega.

we take it and our dogs take it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I did not read the entire thread, but I'd like to say that my GSD has done VERY well on the Pacific Stream TOTW formula with oil supplements in regards to his allergies. 

He has terrible allergies caused by chicken, grains, and other things we aren't aware of. There is a drastic difference in him on any other food VS. TOTW and on oil VS. off the oil. He itches 10x more and sheds 50x more, so I'm a firm believer. We give him 4 capsules three times a week. I'd just give basil one a day, personally.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I did not read the entire thread, but I'd like to say that my GSD has done VERY well on the Pacific Stream TOTW formula with oil supplements in regards to his allergies.
> 
> He has terrible allergies caused by chicken, grains, and other things we aren't aware of. There is a drastic difference in him on any other food VS. TOTW and on oil VS. off the oil. He itches 10x more and sheds 50x more, so I'm a firm believer. We give him 4 capsules three times a week. I'd just give basil one a day, personally.


I've noticed with fish oil, Auz's shedding is drastically reduced as well. I use flaxseed oil a lot in place of fish oil (I'm allergic to the stuff) and it seems to help as well, but since flax is a grain it probably wouldn't work for every single dog. 
I wanted to use Grizzly Salmon Oil (nice handy pump so I wouldn't be shooting that crap into my eye by stabbing a gel cap) but it was 11 something for a small bottle that probably would have lasted my dogs for a week


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazon has the Grizzly Salmon oil fairly cheap. 23.99 for 32oz, free shipping. Doggiefood.com has it for 24.95 but you can take 13% with their code on the homepage and shipping is neglible if you're buying a bunch of other stuff like heavy sacks of chow. The 32oz lasted my large dog something like 3-4 months. It's probably better not to buy so much that you have to store it for long because I'm skeptical about the preservation of this stuff. You can refrigerate it but it's already been handled unrefrigerated before you get it. I'm sure the fat is good fat but I'm not sure how well the DHA/EPA keeps. Some of the better FDA inspected fish oils are pretty pricey and if they're refrigerated in shipping that justifies some of it. I suppose preservation with mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) is another route -- that's usually what they do in the kibbles, but there's no proof that it's being effective.

I've heard Nordic Naturals is a good oil from someone that checks this stuff out but I haven't really looked into the different oils my self. I'm skeptical about ALA (Flaxseed), and I'd try to feed DHA/EPA. Nevertheless, some of the best practices can get real pricey like Culturelle probiotics, digestive enzymes, and one of the high end fish oils... I mean that can add up to $90 a month without any food yet!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bart said:


> Amazon has the Grizzly Salmon oil fairly cheap. 23.99 for 32oz, free shipping. Doggiefood.com has it for 24.95 but you can take 13% with their code on the homepage and shipping is neglible if you're buying a bunch of other stuff like heavy sacks of chow. The 32oz lasted my large dog something like 3-4 months. It's probably better not to buy so much that you have to store it for long because I'm skeptical about the preservation of this stuff. You can refrigerate it but it's already been handled unrefrigerated before you get it. I'm sure the fat is good fat but I'm not sure how well the DHA/EPA keeps. Some of the better FDA inspected fish oils are pretty pricey and if they're refrigerated in shipping that justifies some of it. I suppose preservation with mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) is another route -- that's usually what they do in the kibbles, but there's no proof that it's being effective.
> 
> I've heard Nordic Naturals is a good oil from someone that checks this stuff out but I haven't really looked into the different oils my self. * I'm skeptical about ALA (Flaxseed), and I'd try to feed DHA/EPA*. Nevertheless, some of the best practices can get real pricey like Culturelle probiotics, digestive enzymes, and one of the high end fish oils... I mean that can add up to $90 a month without any food yet!


I don't think the flax did the job as well as fish oil. No way is Dude going to eat a fish oil capsule whole (he can pick a pill out of anything...) so I have to pop the gel cap and spritz it onto his food. Even the smell of fish oil gets me going (if someone is cooking fish at their house, I have to leave), and FWIW it worked good enough for him, and the GSD (although he'd swallow a brick whole if I put it in his food...) I will check amazon; if anything I try to get him some fish oil in the wintertime for the anti inflammatory purposes (his leg acts up worse in the winter, and the oil seems to help). Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Squeeker said:


> If you give Omega 3, it is VERY important to also give vitamin E. The vitamin E is required to metabolize the Omega 3. We also give her human-grade vitamin E - 200 IU per day.


This is something I see a lot on dog websites, but have not seen in the literature. I wonder about it because most dog foods have vitamin E added (so how much more do they need?) and because vitamin E deficiencies hardly ever occur in dogs. If you have a reference for why it's needed, I'd love to see it. On another, related note - has anyone seen anything about the benefits of adding zinc for coat health? 



LazyGRanch713 said:


> I don't think the flax did the job as well as fish oil. No way is Dude going to eat a fish oil capsule whole (he can pick a pill out of anything...) so I have to pop the gel cap and spritz it onto his food. Even the smell of fish oil gets me going (if someone is cooking fish at their house, I have to leave), and FWIW it worked good enough for him, and the GSD (although he'd swallow a brick whole if I put it in his food...) I will check amazon; if anything I try to get him some fish oil in the wintertime for the anti inflammatory purposes (his leg acts up worse in the winter, and the oil seems to help). Thanks for the ideas.


There's pretty good support - like, several controlled studies - using ALA successfully for improving coat health within 8 weeks of beginning supplementaion. Not sure if that's your total goal, but your observations are backed up in other dogs too.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I've read that ALA has to be converted to EPA and DHA by the body and is a much less efficient process than directly consuming EPA and DHA from fish oil. Is this the case?

Also, any idea if any of these fish oil products made for dogs are molecularly distilled, or are they all just filtered? And air contaminating the oil causes oxidation, right? How exactly is this prevented when using a pump or a bottle of oil? I can understand a capsule being air-tight, but after you use a pump or bottle, air's bound to get in, right?


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Squeeker said:


> If you give Omega 3, it is VERY important to also give vitamin E. The vitamin E is required to metabolize the Omega 3. We also give her human-grade vitamin E - 200 IU per day.


For years I gave my pets fish oil without supplementing vitamin E and never noticed a problem (I always have blood work done during their checkups), but then I got paranoid and started giving vitamin E separately. However now we use the Sea Pet fish oil with vitamin E added because it's more convenient. Sea Pet is molecularly distilled and seems to be a very high quality product. My 18 lb dog only gets 1/2 tsp a day and the cats just get a squirt. They seem to like it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I got a free sample of Omega 3 oil that will last a month it's called "coco soya" it's advertised for horses but it's fine for dogs as well. you can send for the free sample on some website maybe just try searching for "coco Soya" the sample is an 8oz bottle


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've read that ALA has to be converted to EPA and DHA by the body and is a much less efficient process than directly consuming EPA and DHA from fish oil. Is this the case?
*So many letters, lol!! Reminds me of the Threes Company (Mrs. Roper) where she said you can't give an IOU to the UPS for a COD, or they'd call the FBI!! *
Also, any idea if any of these fish oil products made for dogs are molecularly distilled, or are they all just filtered? And air contaminating the oil causes oxidation, right? How exactly is this prevented when using a pump or a bottle of oil? I can understand a capsule being air-tight, but after you use a pump or bottle, air's bound to get in, right?
*You know, I never thought about that before, but it's a good question...*


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My dogs have been taking salmon oil (occ fish oil if the salmon isn't available) for years and it seems to have helped. I buy Rexall brand and throw it in their food. Dixie, our new gal, won't take pills in her food. I bought her Sea Pet omega 3 fish oil with vitamin E. It's more expensive but she will eat her food with it in it (it's liquid) so she's the only one using that. She had a broken leg this spring, in a shelter, vet wants her on glucosamine and I had to buy some K9 Liquid glucosamine for the same reasons!


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Fish oil gelcaps -- I agree dogs can refuse them. My dog can pick them out, especially if the meal is just meaty bones without a soupy or mushy component to cover the capsules in good tasting stuff. I'm sure other dogs are even more picky. And when I feed the huge caps to my kids they crack them in their teeth and I can't imagine the result is too appealing. That's why they make the gummies for kids. For the dog I like the liquid oil. The caps may have an advantage of preserving the oil better. They keep oxygen out. Otherwise the oil may need an antioxidant tocophyerol (vitamin E) and/or refrigeration. Also, the dose in the gel caps is tiny despite the caps being rather large and hard to swallow (for kids). The low dose is why daily dosage is often 2 or even 4 caps. And it can't be cheap to make all those gel caps compared to just filling a bottle. Anyway, I just ordered some gummies for the kids and cod liver oil for the dog (instead of salmon oil) for a change.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Bart - Cod Liver Oiil is VERY different from Fish Oil. Cod Liver Oil is high in vitamins A and D, not the Omegas.


----------

